# How do you feel about Cheaters?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If the marriage andor relationship were in good shape, there wouldn't be "cheaters". There is no such thing, IMO, as "stealing" someone from someone else emotionally. They have to be open to being "stolen", unless, of course they are sold into slavery, and even then it is physical, not necessarily emotional.

And yes, I speak from experience.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I agree with you.. but there are definitely other ways.. healthier ways to deal with problems because it just hurts the other person so much. I also speak from experience, unfortunately.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Franknbrans, I don't totally agree with you. There are some people that just can't stand to be with one person. My ex was like that. I was so good to him and he was just an ***. He took advantage of me, cheated on me, continually lied to me. I had rose colored glasses on. He was just messed up in the head to where he thought he was this big hot shot that everyone wanted. I was the main gf, while he had "friends" on the side. 

I wasn't the problem, he was. But I didn't push him away or the relationship was "bad" per say, he was just bad. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

cheating is horrible. i also believe that once a cheater, always a cheater.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

It goes both ways. Sometimes people cheat because they are terrible people. Sometimes they cheat because of a bad relationship. Cheating is not the noble or moral way to deal with problems in a relationship. But sometimes people are not strong enough to do the right thing.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sophie, you are completely right. You summed it up perfectly. (thats what I was thinking in my head but it didn't come out so clearly)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I loathe cheaters. And in my marriage I consider anything where another woman is coveted cheating. That includes pornography. I have given myself wholly and maintain that chaste and expect my partner to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I really don't like when people cheat on their resumes. I have know a handful of people that did and they ended up being fired and kept so many qualified people from getting that job!!! And in this tough economy, that just isn't right.

I'm always very honest, and truth be told every interview, minus one, I have gotten the job because I am honest, confident in my abilities, and I've got what they're looking for--I don't fabricate it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Some people just cheat & feel no remorse whatsoever-it's so hurtful to the other (faithful) partner. So sad.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Some people just cheat & feel no remorse whatsoever-it's so hurtful to the other (faithful) partner. So sad.



I know  that really breaks my heart. That's what I felt when I watched that movie. And I know it's just some stupid movie but the pain is real. Like if you watch someone have a bad fall from a horse or a funeral.. you've experienced it and it is real even if you aren't directly involved.


----------



## dqnaomi (May 23, 2012)

I think 'cheating' in whatever form is dishonest and comes from a lack in the cheater (whether it be self esteem or some other psychopathology). That doesn't mean you have to forgive them or tolerate the behaviour. But i don't think that blaming a 'relationship' for unacceptable behaviour is right. It takes two to have a relationship and if one person goes outside of it-- there is no longer that same relationship.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

If pornography is cheating I have a very bad husband. I don't see anything wrong with my man looking at naked ladies, so long as I am not expected to be a porn star.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Notice I said in my relationship. Whatever works or others is fine for them, but I will not tolerate my husband coveting nor getting arousal from it, it just doesn't work for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im going to get yelled at for this but ill be honest. I am a cheater. I have cheated. I was the loser girl in high school that had to have a guy in my life to make me feel important. When I was done with one I was on to the next till it got to the point where I was narrowing down the time period and starting to overlap I guess you could call it. This went on for years. Years of ****ty relationships that I would cheat to use as an excuse to get out. Crappy I know. Then I met my last ex and he changed my life. I fell madly in love with him. Would have done anything for him. He was cheating on me the entire time with a very good friend of mine. Or so I thought she was anyways. A part of me knew he was but I loved him and our life so much I just shut my mouth. Ugh this is so hard to type out into words. Finally I left him. I sat down and seriously wanted to figure out why he had done it but why was I doing it?? Carmas a ***** and I figured that out the hard way. After being single for a year and a half and spending a TON of money of therapy im just starting to figure it all out. Now I wont let myself date or see anyone till I know im ready which is a long ways away and every weekend when I see my ex and his new gf at horse shows its a reminder of why im single. This has been the happiest year and a half of my life and the only time ive been single since I was 14. 

For some people cheating is a disease. Im not making excuses for me because this is not the case for myself. My ex it was/is defiantly a disease. He is a sex addict and I can truly say that. I found out after he would have girls come to the house while I was at work. Id come home and we would have sex almost daily and when I went to the barn he would have my friend/his new gf come over. What a life. I know that he hates himself deep down inside and thats why he does it. Its what makes him happy for the time. Usually only 2 minutes. Haha. So needless to say the first thing I did when we split was go get checked out and made sure I was STD free which thank god I was.

For me my reason for cheating like I said was to get out of ****ty situations. Crappy again I know. But its how I dealt with it. 

Well everyone now knows im a terrible person haha. You can judge if you please. I have big shoulders. I know I put myself in this situation by opening up but its something that I deal with daily.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Nicole, it took alot of guts to write that. I commend you for getting help and learning to be happy with YOURSELF!

I'm not sure "disease" is the right word for it .. and I believe that word is greatly overused. 

People that aren't 'happy' with themselves act out in many different ways. They aren't sick, so much, as broken.. imo. Something makes us that way, and resetting our mindset can 'fix' it.

Semantics, I suppose. At any rate, congratulations for addressing the issue, learning from it, and not living the rest of your life like that!

Good on you.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Using the word “disease” is something me and my therapist battled with for a quiet some time. I was angry at him so I said alot of crappy things about him for a long time and after a while I agree with my therapist that it is defiantly a disease. Not in every case! But for some people it is for sure. Its obviously not something that you are born with but when you see it happen your whole life and are taught from an early age that it is ok and then the fact that he is literally addicted to sex makes it a disease for him. I laugh sometimes at the term “addicted to sex” but I have seen it firsthand. Its scary.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Not alone Nicole, so I for sure wont judge. 

I cheated. I loved the guy and when we were good we were great, but when things got tough he wanted to bail and I found a friend. I figured we'd be all good and we were good for a year.

Then I met my current bf and his friends. And it was right after graduation, during my first time moving out, that sort of life changing thing and I realized I wanted that life. Sadly for my ex, it took me too long to realize how serious about it I was. We were on a "break" but I still feel terrible.

I've heard about him recently (4 years later after everything was all said and done) and it sounds like he is doing good.
Me, I'll never cheat again. Yes I know there are a lot of years ahead of me, but I truly believe I couldn't do that to him. Or myself again to be the cheater. It does take its toll when you actually let yourself think about it.

So long story short, I don't think "once a cheater, always a cheater" is true. I have a greater appreciate for strong relationships and balance for myself. I know why I did it, and I have no excuse, but at least I know why.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

So long story short, I don't think "once a cheater, always a cheater" is true. I have a greater appreciate for strong relationships and balance for myself. I know why I did it, and I have no excuse, but at least I know why.[/QUOTE]

This I agree with 100%. Im waiting for that strong relationship to come along. Not going to try and make it happen with every jerk I hang out with for a couple weeks then have to get out of it. 

Like I said before. I will never cheat again. I will never put myself in that situation again. I rather be single then do that again.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

My friends that are marriage tell they partner that they can look BUT do not touch,:? cheating is not right in any form


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Cheaters are losers. Winners don't have to cheat...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> cheating is horrible. i also believe that once a cheater, always a cheater.


 
Not necessarily. People are animals, with a whole lot of thinking and conciousness put on top, but still animals underneath. They make mistakes. many of them can learn from the mistake and not repeat it. One slip does not a lifetime cheater make.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I know  that really breaks my heart. That's what I felt when I watched that movie. And I know it's just some stupid movie but the pain is real. Like if you watch someone have a bad fall from a horse or a funeral.. you've experienced it and it is real even if you aren't directly involved.


 
I LOVED that movie. It showed the real weakness and strength of those two fellows. And, the sad sweetness of it all. The cheater was a mixed up guy, going into a marriage that was most likely bound to fail, due to his inmaturity. But, his friend loved him anyway. The cheater wasnt' a BAD guy. He had not malelovence, or desire to hurt anyone. He jsut was clueless to what it means to be responsible. To be an adult.

STill loved that movie. Love Paul Giamatti (the balding one). He is an outstanding actor.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a slight issue with this a couple days ago :/ but texting..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NicoleS11 said:


> Im going to get yelled at for this but ill be honest. I am a cheater. I have cheated.


No I completely understand you.. and that took a lot to write out. We all have things that seem to lead to self-sabotage. For me, I am really mean to myself and therefore have little confidence and don't really believe in myself. To the point of I can't be in a relationship because I'm not strong enough to deal with all that comes with it. I'm working on it, but it's slow moving and incredibly hard. 

You'll get there some day, and I'm not going to judge you. 



DieselPony said:


> Not alone Nicole, so I for sure wont judge.
> 
> I cheated. I loved the guy and when we were good we were great, but when things got tough he wanted to bail and I found a friend. I figured we'd be all good and we were good for a year.
> 
> So long story short, I don't think "once a cheater, always a cheater" is true. I have a greater appreciate for strong relationships and balance for myself. I know why I did it, and I have no excuse, but at least I know why.


Well I'm glad you learned something and are better from it. 



tinyliny said:


> I LOVED that movie. It showed the real weakness and strength of those two fellows. And, the sad sweetness of it all. The cheater was a mixed up guy, going into a marriage that was most likely bound to fail, due to his inmaturity. But, his friend loved him anyway. The cheater wasnt' a BAD guy. He had not malelovence, or desire to hurt anyone. He jsut was clueless to what it means to be responsible. To be an adult.
> 
> STill loved that movie. Love Paul Giamatti (the balding one). He is an outstanding actor.


He really is but it wasn't one of my favourites. Maybe because it didn't end my way (with the friend opening and enjoying a '61 with his lady crush, and the other guy getting caught because his last cry screamed "he's an actor...") 



LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> I had a slight issue with this a couple days ago :/ but texting..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mm... gotta be careful...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Not necessarily. People are animals, with a whole lot of thinking and conciousness put on top, but still animals underneath. They make mistakes. many of them can learn from the mistake and not repeat it. One slip does not a lifetime cheater make.


i just think that if you use cheating as a coping mechanism once or twice you are likely to do it again if put in another stressful/similar/difficult situation..unless you have a drastic life change. im not judging anybody, but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

People cheat for many reasons and most of them are selfish ones.
Yes it is a disease for some people.
Most people think that cheaters have very high self esteem. Generally though they do not.
Men are more prone to cheat and male hormones are very powerful.
However mankind can reason and overule their hormones and desires.
Our soceity today however has encouraged people to satisfy their every whim without regrets.
No one has the right to abuse the trust others have placed on them. Shalom


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Men are more prone to cheat and *male hormones are very powerful.*
> However mankind can reason and overule their hormones and desires.
> Our soceity today however has encouraged people to satisfy their every whim without regrets.
> No one has the right to abuse the trust others have placed on them. Shalom



That is a very common (not really an excuse...) justifying statement, which I will never understand being a woman myself. 

But I agree that no one has the right to abuse trust in any relationship.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I do not like dishonesty, at all. And, the word "cheat", to me, does not have the same meaning when applied to people that are not married or engaged vs those that are. I look at it this way, if one is married - why cheat? Why not be honest and get a divorce 1st and have at it? That is simple enough. Generally, people don't do this and instead cheat, b/c people don't want to lose what they "have", imho. That makes no sense to me, if what they have were so valuable - why would they feel so compelled to betray them much less be w someone else?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Open marriages...why? What's the point? If you're going to sleep with and ser other people why bother being married?! People have gone so far as to have separate bedrooms for cheating, as though as long as it's not in the couples bed it's alright!! What is wrong with this world?!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Samstead said:


> Open marriages...why? What's the point? If you're going to sleep with and ser other people why bother being married?! People have gone so far as to have separate bedrooms for cheating, as though as long as it's not in the couples bed it's alright!! What is wrong with this world?!



Yeah that is messed up..


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

At the end of the day there's no black and white, just shades of grey. I'm sure that film paints a very ugly picture of a cheat, but it's not real.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

I don't abide with dishonesty...and hope there is a special place in Hell reserved for phony military heroes, some of whom I had the pleasure of busting back in the 90's when I was active in that regard...including a rather notorious "Navy SEAL" imposter. And I took particular pleasure watching his playhouse come down around his ears. 

As far as cheating in relationships and marraiges, there are probably as many different interpretations of morality as there are people. And people are pretty good at rationalizing their actions to satisfy that interpretation. Take a look at Bill and Hillary Clinton as an example. Y'know...WTF is up with _that _marraige? What kind of moral interpretation has been going on there? 

I think it's wrong and hurtful...but I also realize that aside from nature having made it one of the strongest impulses, that there may be emotional voids in some people's lives, or circumstances that might make them more susceptible to temptation at certain times. Everybody wants to be loved and appreciated...and that need might sometimes transgress what most of us consider morally right.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

The thing I love most about my DH is that he would NEVER cheat on me.

He doesn't even look at hotter women, I have to point them out! This weekend we had a huge fest at our place with 1/2 naked girls and body painting going on and I KNOW he was totally oblivious, again I even had to point out a few! He would just look and laugh, tell me what better I had goin on and drove me around in the golf cart like I was a queen.

My first love cheated on me once in a drunken stupor while I was away traveling. Got the girl pregnant and I eventually left him. He ended up marrying her but lives a miserable life. Again, why I love DH so much! God knows the plan, we don't, so I would never judge anyone who cheats. Babies are born, loves are lost, and lives transformed (for the better or worse) due to momentary lapses in judgment.

As for cheating in life... Ugh. Nothing gets me worse than when a cheater or liar wins. It does happen. I used to feel like our business was always on a teetering point, capable of being taken away at any moment. We have been falsely sued and had to settle for large sums of money, nothing can drive a person crazier than having to write an enourmous check out to someone who is blatantly lying but you can do nothing about it.
I can't tell a lie. I'm incapable of living with the guilt and pressure. Some people can do it just fine. I thank God I'm not one of them, my slate will at least be clean of being a dishonest nasty person... but I will have a few red marks for having too much fun!!! LOL!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Bobby Lee said:


> At the end of the day there's no black and white, just shades of grey. I'm sure that film paints a very ugly picture of a cheat, but it's not real.


Well, I first hand can tell you that the real life cheating experience is a lot "UGLIER" than any movie can make it out to be. I am still suffering from what cheating does to you.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

IMHO, cheating isn't a disease, it's a choice.

My first husband didn't cheat on me. He simply told me one day that he didn't love me anymore. He told me there wasn't anything I did wrong and nothing that I could do would change the way he felt. He said love isn't a matter of choice, because if it were, he'd choose to be in love with me. But he wasn't and he didn't know why. Because he didn't cheat on me I had no one to "blame", which would have been easier in the short term, but was better in the long run as there was no bitter betrayal involved. And to this day we are friends and both of us are very happily married to other people.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Well, I first hand can tell you that the real life cheating experience is a lot "UGLIER" than any movie can make it out to be. I am still suffering from what cheating does to you.


Yeah, you're not the first or last. If you want to avoid suffering, don't have relationships. They will either let you down or break down.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Horse Poor said:


> IMHO, cheating isn't a disease, it's a choice.
> 
> My first husband didn't cheat on me. He simply told me one day that he didn't love me anymore. He told me there wasn't anything I did wrong and nothing that I could do would change the way he felt. He said love isn't a matter of choice, because if it were, he'd choose to be in love with me. But he wasn't and he didn't know why. Because he didn't cheat on me I had no one to "blame", which would have been easier in the short term, but was better in the long run as there was no bitter betrayal involved. And to this day we are friends and both of us are very happily married to other people.


Boom! Me to, but it was my wife! Can't say I'm not a bit bitter though, as she got the house, kids, toothbush etc... And it wasn't so long ago which makes it harder not to whine and *****. But there you go! A lesson learnt. I'll not get married again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It definitely is uglier, nvr2many :/ *hugs*

Yes I cannot stand liars either, or those that sue for no real reason and get money. Lying will come back and bite you in the butt.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It definitely is uglier, nvr2many :/ *hugs*
> 
> Yes I cannot stand liars either, or those that sue for no real reason and get money. Lying will come back and bite you in the butt.


Thank you for the *hugs*, that is very sweet!!
And I am hoping Karma is a B***H.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mmm even though I was treated terribly, I wouldn't wish that upon anyone. I do hope that they would stop doing it to others, though, as it hurts.

So the general prognosis is that people aren't a fan, shouldn't judge, and there are some cases more severe than others depending on the unfortunate recipient.

Oh you're welcome


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I can not stand people who cheat. I do not care how good looking he is he is not going to cheat on me and think that is ok! lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Some people simply can't not to cheat in sexual life. It's not about bad relations but rather on mental level (from what I know some even go through the therapy to deal with it). Personally I wouldn't be able to have relations (much less marriage) with such a person, but some people do (and then some people live with alcoholics, some with druggies, some with abusers beating the cr*p out of them every day, etc.). So it's all a matter of choice really. 

As for cheating on resume one has to be very careful about the word "cheating". Sometime it is a true cheating, however sometime it's rather exaggeration to look good (and many people do it, at least in my field).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Curious what field, Kitten. I just try to be honest, but I have had people I know exaggerate and I don't really know if I consider that cheating or not.. I have no real opinion on it.

And that's a good point. I think it would hurt too much to be with someone that couldn't not cheat.. not sure why people do that to themselves or get involved in a relationship like that :/


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It is how you word a resume that can be tricky.
In todays economy you have to present yourself in the best way possible.
If some of our clients have been without jobs we may be vague about length of employment and time off for illnesses. Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> It is how you word a resume that can be tricky.
> In todays economy you have to present yourself in the best way possible.


I'm very much agree with you, dba. 

Sky, I worked in academics and IT. Of course if you say something like "I'm a great DBA" (while all you can do is just to write a basic query) yes, it's cheating. However if you say something like "I have solid experience in DB" while it's not quite true in my opinion given you only know how to access and how to write those queries, for some people it'll be correct to the point and look pretty good on resume.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm very much agree with you, dba.
> 
> Sky, I worked in academics and IT. Of course if you say something like "I'm a great DBA" (while all you can do is just to write a basic query) yes, it's cheating. However if you say something like "I have solid experience in DB" while it's not quite true in my opinion given you only know how to access and how to write those queries, for some people it'll be correct to the point and look pretty good on resume.


Ha ha I'm a DBA. How funny! Although I'm great at it I've completely lost my mojo. I'm looking for a career change


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah that makes more sense, Kitten and dq  

I guess it's hard to pinpoint what counts as cheating and what is completely fine. Maybe it's the dishonesty that bothers me, but even that's up for debate.

Well thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The point about being vague on a resume should just get you interviewed.
If you have no idea what the job is about it will show in the interview.
We also use volunteer positions as job descriptions.
some of our long term clients have been ill and during the times that they can work they volunteer.
We work their duties into their resume.
The Dallas VA hospital has a program for homeless veterans that gets them employed for a limited time so they can have some experience at a job recently. Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Bobby Lee said:


> Ha ha I'm a DBA. How funny! Although I'm great at it I've completely lost my mojo. I'm looking for a career change


Actually I like DBA profession (I'm NOT DBA myself, although I'm pretty good in DB programming and know the basics of DBA :wink: ). There are jobs out there, and the salary is not bad at all (especially on senior level). So may be think to re-think the change!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I applied for the horticulturalist position at a local municipality; I wrote on my resume that I had experience driving a dump truck. Was it cheating or an exaggeration if my experience was with my Tonka at age 6?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL omg... Taffy xD

Yes, that's definitely cheating!! But it's too funny to be cross over xD 

I'd be a little hesitant to be anywhere near you while you were operating one for the first few times


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If I had gotten the position, I would have paid my next door neighbor for a few lessons.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I applied for the horticulturalist position at a local municipality; I wrote on my resume that I had experience driving a dump truck. Was it cheating or an exaggeration if my experience was with my Tonka at age 6?


****! I think in this case cheating unless you drive truck or truck & trailer. 

I drive truck & trailer (when I haul or have to deliver something), so I usually say "yeah, I have experience driving truck" when asked (without details what kind). :lol:

Good luck getting that job though!


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I once listed a whole bunch of exams on my resume that I didn't have. I changed job about 10 times since and no one noticed (I do contract work) I think that might count as dishonest. But it was kind of an accident because I was just seeing how they would look on my resume and then forgot to take them off. I also said I could Speak Swedish fluently which is a major exaggeration. But I think that's ok because all swedes speak English anyway (does that make sense?)

My hobbies always include helicopter pilot and playing the classical guitar, I've never done either!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You put hobbies on your resume?

Argh.. making up certifications or achievements isn't a good thing lol!

See I always put "Degree in progress" and make sure to bold the "in progress" part. They ask, I give it to them straight lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Bobby Lee said:


> My hobbies always include helicopter pilot and playing the classical guitar, I've never done either!


****! I never put hobbies on resume. In fact in some places it's against the rules to ask what you do in your free time, but in some they do ask (I never feel comfortable about such questions though).


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> ****! I never put hobbies on resume. In fact in some places it's against the rules to ask what you do in your free time, but in some they do ask (I never feel comfortable about such questions though).


Yes you're right. It's very old fashioned, i should remove it. The reason I put things I never did on it was because it never even got asked about anyway, and I always thought what u do in your spare time is irrelevant too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Bobby Lee said:


> Yes you're right. It's very old fashioned, i should remove it. The reason I put things I never did on it was because it never even got asked about anyway, and I always thought what u do in your spare time is irrelevant too.


Frankly, I don't think this kind of "cheating" (your hobbies) is a cheating indeed. It's your own business, something unrelated to work (well, unless it's gambling  ), and in the end who cares. BTW, I did see people putting hobbies on resume, so it's not something completely uncommon.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

I never saw the Sideways movie but your description of it makes me mad too. Cheating is the coward's way of doing things. Causing someone that kind of emotional pain and possibly also giving them an STD is beyond deplorable.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

stephshark said:


> I never saw the Sideways movie but your description of it makes me mad too. Cheating is the coward's way of doing things. Causing someone that kind of emotional pain and possibly also giving them an STD is beyond deplorable.



HIGHLY agree.. and yeah that movie ... blah!


----------

